# Enough To Put You Off Kebabs!



## Bigblackdog (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,19546630-13762,00.html

yummy!


----------



## JEZ (Jun 22, 2006)

Great upkeep by the zoo!!!

That's hopeless! :evil: 

Good thing they were joking about the kebab stuff....I hope!!


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 22, 2006)

A six metre python that only eats mice and rabbits. :shock: 
I would have thought it would eat much bigger things, like dogs.


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 22, 2006)

I hear snake doesn't taste too bad. I'd eat it.


----------



## jordo (Jun 22, 2006)

Nothing will ever put me off kebabs


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 22, 2006)

Speaking of Kebabs, that's an odd looking 2 headed 6 legged horse on your avatar Erin!


----------



## cris (Jun 22, 2006)

What else can you eat at 2am when you are blind drunk, aslong as its sometype of meat who cares


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 22, 2006)

cris said:


> What else can you eat at 2am when you are blind drunk, aslong as its sometype of meat who cares



Ahhh...memories of being totally wasted in Bangkok one night, and trying some deep fried locusts &amp; waterbugs :twisted: 

(The crunchy bits were OK, but it got ugly when I chomped on a squishy bit) :cry: 

Still, the locals had a great laugh


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 22, 2006)

I heard that grass hoppers are the big craze in thailand ATM.


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd eat locusts or grasshoppers. They wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## jordo (Jun 22, 2006)

> I'd eat locusts or grasshoppers. They wouldn't be that bad.


So would I, although I wouldn't mind a kebab ATM :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 22, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Speaking of Kebabs, that's an odd looking 2 headed 6 legged horse on your avatar Erin!



Acually Lukey baby it's unicorns mating. You and I need to have a little talk me thinks. Might explain why you've got little mini-Lukes running about your house :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Possum (Jun 22, 2006)

What happened to your Noddley Thingy Vat?

Why would they think he would be in a kebab and I am pretty sure someone would notice a 70kg Pythoin going thru a mincer :? Wouldn't they? :shock:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 26, 2006)

Possum- You'd bloody hope so wouldn't you! 

If you can miss a snake that big going through a mincer- you'd really need to get ya eyesight tested!


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 26, 2006)

possum said:


> What happened to your Noddley Thingy Vat?



I found my new sig pic to be far funnier due to it's irony...esp. considering the type of person I am :lol: :roll:


----------

